# Heat Transfer Rhinestones in Canada



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, 

I am new to Heat Transfer Rhinestones.

I'd like to make my own designs. Personally made by hand I guess. Just custom shirts. I do not know of any Canadian Suppliers. 

So far, I have only found TransferPaperCanada, but they only carry 3 colours.

I need more colours.

As I am new to this, I also need to know if there are any carrier sheets for sale, and where?

For example, if I design something on Vinyl or Laser Transfer, there is a backing sheet to hold the design before it goes to the Heat Press.

Does Rhinestone transfers have a similar backing material? What is it called? These rhinestones come in a sheet of a few hundred. I cannot place then directly on the shirt while designing, No?


----------



## GLORIA GAO (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am working on hot fix rhinestone in CSTOwn LLC. By a chance, I see this forums and feel it is a wonderful place to communicate. 

The rhinestone transfers surely have a backing material, and it is called rhinestone tape. 

Gloria


----------



## dbslogos (Feb 21, 2008)

You need to reverse your design and put the rhinestones on the tape with the crystal side down. The tape will keep your design in perfect shape while you use your heat press. Just make sure your pressure is good and the temp is around 350. This is what we do...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum,
Chris at www.Hypnotikwear.com or www.Rhinestonesuperstore.com can help you with hot fix Rhinestones in a lot of different sizes and colors as well as clear,, and he also sells Hot fix Mylar tape,, for the application of the Rhinestones.
If you need any help with how to make the transfers by hand, please look on the site her under, Lesson #1 how to make a Rhinestone transfer,, there is also Lesson #2 and Lesson #3.
sandy Jo


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Sandy Jo,

Apparently the rhinestones aren't available for shipping to Canada from hypnotikwear. I had to send a message through ebay requesting that I would like shipping to Canada, but have yet to receive a reply. Anyone else have any Canadian suppliers to suggest, especially for the Korean stones? Brokerage fees are way too high to import from the U.S.!!!

Thanks,
Colleen


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think they are shipping internationally,
In fact I know they are,, 
I would send another email, thru the rhinestonesuperstore.com site, incase ebay didnt let the message go thru..
sandy Jo


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information Sandy Jo. I didn't realize they were the same company. However, I still would like to deal with a Canadian supplier, due to the exchange/duty/brokerage rates.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I totally understand the import export stuff.
Sandy Jo


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I have been looking for about a year and with no luck we have been ordering from the US. But if you do find some one please let us all know...

Thanks..


----------



## Guylaine (Sep 23, 2008)

i might be able to import rinestone with low cost. I will get back to you when i have more info and more test done.


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

I have tried Chris, the guy Sandy Jo has mentioned. But all I can say is with a week of emails and never a response back Im looking for another supplier as I cant do business like this.

Thanks.


----------



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

SLICK ART - CUSTOM RHINESTONE DESIGNS

I was just talking to here... she ships to Canada, or rather will start to.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Friday, I am sorry it did not work out with chris,, I know they were out of town,, not sure if they are back or not,
Sandy jo


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

NP. Just with today's technology and I know Chris has an iPhone that there is no excuse not to return emails. I have customers waiting and with our economy you need to be on top of it.

Thanks.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I know Frabels in Montreal sells many types of Rhinestones, loose and custom designs. One of my clients got her black rhinestones from there


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you have a link for them or any contact info?


Thanks.


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

You bet, it's frabels.com, top of page, go to flyers, then trimmings and right at the bottom. But far as I know, thats only a small part of what they have. Calling or emailing will get you best results.

Sorry I thought I had replied to this posting before but must have had a grey moment.


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Here is a great distributor of Rhinestones and Nailhead supplier in Canada,
You can ask for a lady named Tonya at www.Allstarco.com type hotfix into the search and you will find great prices on loose and full bags of stones.
Be sure to mention that Chris from Hypnotik sent you...

Hope this helps


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Chris for that information,, There has been alot of talk lately on Rhinestones in Canada,
Thanks for sharing,, 
SandyJo


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd like to say Sorry to Chris (www.HypnotikWear.com) for the comments that I posted as he was out of town and I had no idea he was unable to get to his email. He has gone way out of his way to help me and find a seller in Canada. Thanks Chris I do appreciate it!

Chris


----------



## james0101 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, my name is James

I am the Sales manager in Crystyle hotfix.
If anyone needs custom design rhinestone or stud designs, please feel free to contact me or if there are any questions regarding to hotfix or hotfix materials feel free to ask me.
[email protected]hanmail.net

quick information about the manufacturer of hotfix industry.

Since Crystyle hotfix is manufacturer of the custom design hotfix motifs, the minimum quantity order will be around 100 pices per design but we could work it out if it is less than that.
most of the other company's are the same if they are not retailers.

Just a reminder, crystyle is Korean company and it is in South Korea.
probably many people do not know other than Swarovski or chez rhinestones, Korean rhinestones are the best quality.
they are not cheap compare to chinese but they are very cheap compare to swarovski and DMC.

I probably could answer more on the quality and price. 
who ever is interested ask me.

Best regards


----------



## SM071011 (Feb 22, 2011)

Call or visit www.eurotex.com.....they manufacture rhinestone heat transfers in Toronto / Canada


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Not sure if its me getting old or the print on their website is ridiculously small. Hard to see what they do, be nice to find a place that does rhinestone transfers well though


----------



## SM071011 (Feb 22, 2011)

flash sites grrrr....www.eurotex.com....on the right side click catalog and scroll down on the left to swarovski crystal heat transfers. they do work with korean and preciosa as well. hope this helps


----------



## Obeline (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi,

I know www.rhinestonecanada.ca

Hope this can jelp you.

Li


----------

